# Pics of the red/red 585?



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Anyone have picks of the red/red 585 they can share?

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*red/red???*

Never heard of a red 585. What makes you think there is one? I'd like to see it too.

http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

There's a red 555. I've never seen a 585. Maybe for '07.


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

Take a look at the Look's usa page. You'll see an orange 585 and some letters about a red-red one, but there are no images.


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

Here it is.... lookcycleusa.com. "585 now available in two special edition colors - Tangerine and Red-red"


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

konya said:


> Here it is.... lookcycleusa.com. "585 now available in two special edition colors - Tangerine and Red-red"


Hi Koyna, I also saw the picture of the Tangerine on the lookusa site, but I could not find a picture of the red-red. Were you able to find a picture?


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

C-40 said:


> What makes you think there is one?
> 
> http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/


It is mentioned on the home page of the site you included in your reply.


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

That's the question trteahr. I don't know. I hope that somebody will give us the images quickly!!!


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

*Here is one*

Found on web.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*Very Nice*

Thanks Jbird!

That would make for a sexy bike in person. Would go perfect next to a red Ferrari, (not that I will ever know for sure  ) I like this color better than the tangerine, but that is just my taste.

Thanks again for finding and posting the pic!


----------



## bikapelli (Feb 15, 2005)

*Orange 585*

I just ordered a Orange 57cm 585 from Excelsports and should have it in a few weeks. My third carbon frame. I'll post some pice when I recieve it. mark


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice!!!

Bare carbon gets boring.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Found on web.


I NEED this bike.


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

bikapelli said:


> I just ordered a Orange 57cm 585 from Excelsports and should have it in a few weeks. My third carbon frame. I'll post some pice when I recieve it. mark


Yes!! Post the pics, I'll like to see your beauty


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

The 585 I just received this past weekend is the new Red/Red color. It is really a Ferrari Red color with a bit of an orangish tint to the red, absolutely beautiful looking frameset. In the sun, it's just outstanding. Now I need to get the darn thing built.


----------



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

velonomad said:


> The 585 I just received this past weekend is the new Red/Red color. It is really a Ferrari Red color with a bit of an orangish tint to the red, absolutely beautiful looking frameset. In the sun, it's just outstanding. Now I need to get the darn thing built.



Show us your red-red one too Velonomad


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Mine is on the way!*

Wrench Science had one in my size (51cm). I couldn't resist. Should be shipped tomorrow. 

If and when I get the Cervelo R3 I ordered, which one will I keep?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I am betting the 585 
Having owned both Cervelo ( 2 x R2.5's ) & a couple of Looks.
The Look is on another level of quality.
Maybe in a few years the Cervelo will be there but I would give them that time to build a track record.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Darn, looking at that red frame and hearing how cool it really looks is giving me some massive buyer's remorse on my gloss black.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmmm, would it be bad to own 2 585s?
Now i'm not sure which i like better, the white, copper or red? All so nice.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow rensho. I like the way you think BIG! Two or even maybe three would look good parked next to each other.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

jeff262 said:


> Wow rensho. I like the way you think BIG! Two or even maybe three would look good parked next to each other.


Exactly - I have a 585 parked next to a 486, and the LBS has a 496 that I'm lusting after.

Alas, that would definitely result in divorce!


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

What's better than a new red bike?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*just rode mine...*

I got a 51cm red/red frame about noon on Friday and rode it at 11:00 am on Saturday. My only complaint is the lack of cable adjuster on the frame. With campy, this is a problem, particularly with a triple crank. The FD cable tension is a lot tricker to adjust than a double. I may buy some inline cable adjusters, at least for the FD.

Other than that, the bike assembled very easy and feels great.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Any chance you could post pics?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*pics*



tsteahr said:


> Any chance you could post pics?


See if this works.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

How does it compare with the C-40?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*trying again...*



C-40 said:


> See if this works.


Another attempt at pics.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

What a nice ride! The red details on the post and crank play well off the frame. A red cassette lock ring might be a finishing touch to consider, but it looks great as-is. I would also be interested to know how it compares to the C-40. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*C-40 comparison..*

It's really been too long since I'ved owned a C-40 to make a valid comparison, other than the fact that LOOKs handle quicker, with less steering trail and a shorter front-center. I like the more responsive geometry on mountain desecnts.

All of my carbon frames (C-40, KG461, KG381) had a decent ride, but I think the compacts are the smoothest. The KG 381 will be on E-bay pretty soon. I'm keeping the 461 as my second bike.

I'm not much of a stiffness tester at 135 lbs, so I can't comment much on BB stiffness.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Now its final. After seeing one built up I'm totally bummed I didn't wait for the red and went with the black. Its a very sweet looking ride.


----------



## bikapelli (Feb 15, 2005)

*Orange 585.*

View attachment 53304
Here is my Orange 585 Look that was delivered today. Took 2 weeks on special order through www.excelsports.com, not bad for a limited color. Color is almost a orange copper combo, very nice. Hope to have it built by thursday. Later, Mark


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice frames both of them Congrats !
That copper is interesting & very unique.
C-40 just curious why the seat collar is spun forward?
Better water protection by not lining up the clamp slot with the slot in the seat tube?
Congrats again on a nice build & bikeapelli looking forward to seeing yours built too.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

For better clamping pressure, you actually want the clamp lined up with the slot.
You're right about the water, but oh well.

On the 585, there is both a slot on front and back (at least mine does).


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

rensho said:


> For better clamping pressure, you actually want the clamp lined up with the slot.
> You're right about the water, but oh well.
> 
> On the 585, there is both a slot on front and back (at least mine does).


Your right I didn't notice till now. Yes there is a slot in front too.
I have not had any clamping pressure probs with mine. I run it with the bolt in back.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*On frames with a single slot...*

If you are using a carbon post in a frame with only one slot, having the bolt opposite the slot will provide more uniform clamp force around the diameter of the post. This makes for less chance of crushing a carbon post.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

That Tangerine color does not look good on the Look website. However it looks fabulous in a real picture! I love the color. I think it will be a very unique, sharp looking ride. I would love to see one in person someday. I may actually like it better than my black/red 585.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmm, I still think black is the only colour for a 585 and would not swap my black one for any of these garish new-fangled colours.

C-40, what bars are you using? I really like their shape.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

tsteahr said:


> That Tangerine color does not look good on the Look website. However it looks fabulous in a real picture! I love the color. I think it will be a very unique, sharp looking ride. I would love to see one in person someday. I may actually like it better than my black/red 585.


Tangerine looks great too! Like a show car! I bought a boring black 555 but its growing on me . It looks menacing. Even I want out of its way.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*I'm guessing...*



rossb said:


> C-40, what bars are you using? I really like their shape.


A 3T Prima 199?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

tsteahr said:


> If you are using a carbon post in a frame with only one slot, having the bolt opposite the slot will provide more uniform clamp force around the diameter of the post. This makes for less chance of crushing a carbon post.


I don't agree, but i'll just leave it at that. If you do the above, i've heard a little grease between the clamp and the frame helps with the clamp pressure (less friction between clamp and frame).


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

From the USE web site discussing their seat clamp. http://www.use1.com/products/seat_clamps/index.php

"The clever secondary "inner ring" can be positioned so that the slot does not line up with the slot on your frame's seat tube. This means the load from the bolt is evenly spread around the seat post which can significantly reduce any possibility of damage to lightweight or carbon seat posts."

I honestly can't see how grease between the clamp and frame would provide more even pressure to the post. Once the slack in the clamp has been taken up, there is no relative motion between the clamp, the frame or the post. Any change in the friction coefficient between the parts will have no effect if there is no relative motion. The loads are applied through elastic deformation, not relative motion.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Since i don't like it when people use someone's thread to mentally masterbate, i'll PM you my thought on "I honestly can't see how grease between the clamp and frame would provide more even pressure to the post".

Hey, can you take some pix of the bike again in natural light? I have a feeling that red looks way different than in those pix, or am I wrong?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Easton EC-90 OS bars...*

I'm trying something new, Easton EC-90 oversize carbon bars. They've got a real nice bend. I'm also trying the new Ritchey 4-axis stem. It's also a nice item; very light at 110 grams in my 110mm size, and very stiff.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*clamp direction..*

This frame has slots in the front and back, so it makes no difference from a clamping standpoint. The frame arrived with the clamp like that, so I just left it. I've never done that on any other bike.

Mine will never see any water, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

C-40 said:


> This frame has slots in the front and back, so it makes no difference from a clamping standpoint. The frame arrived with the clamp like that, so I just left it. I've never done that on any other bike.
> 
> Mine will never see any water, so I'm not worried about that.


I just assumed it is that way when packed 

Yeah I say mine never will see water too. Then Im off on a nice 3 hour ride. get to the top of a 4000' climb turn around & lo & behold a black as night sky awaits back down the mountain  
I was pretty surprised after getting home & cleaning the bike. I pulled the seat post & flip the bike & I swear 1/2 a cup of water came out.

Now that my position is dialed in I will probably put a dab of clear silicon at the slot. Just in case another beautiful ride should ever turn to
a storm


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Pix??????*

How bout some pix of the Tangerine 585, I'd love to see one in that color built up.
I've got a Org/Grey 486 that I just finished one week ago, But I don't have a digital camera
to show any pix.... 
I'll try and borrow one this week


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Pix??????*

How bout some pix of the Tangerine 585, I'd love to see one in that color built up.
I've got a Org/Grey 486 that I just finished one week ago, But I don't have a digital camera
to show any pix.... 
I'll try and borrow one this week 

Thx, It looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## johnnieK (Jun 17, 2007)

*Look 585 in Special Edition Tangerine*

Here is one from my stable. I have a white Team 585, and another in clearcoat carbon. This gets the most oohs and aaahs. They all ride superbly. Johnnie K


----------

